# Cave crickets



## revmdn (Dec 4, 2008)

I've have cave crickets in my basement. Does anyone know if these guy would be a good food source? I've been in this house for about three years, and I don't use any kinds of poisons. I did however by accident post this on another thread, so please ignore that one. Thanks.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 4, 2008)

revmdn said:


> I've have cave crickets in my basement. Does anyone know if these guy would be a good food source? I've been in this house for about three years, and I don't use any kinds of poisons. I did however by accident post this on another thread, so please ignore that one. Thanks.


I never heard of them, what do they look like? Do they make the cricket noise?


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Dec 4, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> I never heard of them, what do they look like? Do they make the cricket noise?


http://www.asktheexterminator.com/Crickets..._Crickets.shtml

i guess they dont really do much, they would probably jump at your mantis trynna scare it, IF, it even senses your mantis.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 4, 2008)

They look a lot like "normal" crickets but they have much larger back legs, and tend to jump real high. I just gave a small one to my young giant asian and he ate him up with no problem. Any changes and I'll post it.


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2008)

Wonderful food source and you're lucky to have a ready supply. Serve em up!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 4, 2008)

Most of them are a little too large for my mantid as they are still nymphs. But when I find the small ones it's on! My parents get them in their basement also, I'll ask to see if they use pestisides. Thanks for the imput.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh, sorry, I forgot to add something. As far as I can tell they don't make noise. I've never herd them, but I try not to sleep in the basement. http://mantidforum.net/forums/style_emotic...ault/tongue.gif


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 4, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 4, 2008)

HUH ! went to the link and not really sure if happy I have no basement or not, looks like a good food source, but I am afraid, I would have to put the mantis in the basement to catch their own food.  Now that I said that, I think if I had a basement my hubby would make me have them all down there and I would never see daylight again :angry: , yes, I am sure of it. He would probably lock me in there :blink: . And I would get nothing done, the last time I had a basement it had snakes in it. I would make the kids go downstairs with me and hold a clothes basket over my head so the snakes would not fall on me, the boys never asked about could they fall on them, so they were on their own, hummmm what were we talking about....... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 4, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> HUH ! went to the link and not really sure if happy I have no basement or not, looks like a good food source, but I am afraid, I would have to put the mantis in the basement to catch their own food.  Now that I said that, I think if I had a basement my hubby would make me have them all down there and I would never see daylight again :angry: , yes, I am sure of it. He would probably lock me in there :blink: . And I would get nothing done, the last time I had a basement it had snakes in it. I would make the kids go downstairs with me and hold a clothes basket over my head so the snakes would not fall on me, the boys never asked about could they fall on them, so they were on their own, hummmm what were we talking about....... &lt;_&lt;


Omg, Rebecca... thanks for the laugh today, I needed it!

*still giggling, imagining Rebecca with the clothes basket on her head avoiding the snakes... and the boys on their own... hahaha!!* :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 5, 2008)

I cannot believe I dreamed about these crickets, I was stuck in a supermarket overnight (don't know why) and the crickets were all over, there was a big one about 3 " long and I was trying to catch it for my mantis and every time I tried to put a lid over it, it turned into a frog :angry: !


----------



## revmdn (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry. I feel like it's all my fault.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 5, 2008)

revmdn said:


> Sorry. I feel like it's all my fault.


Yes, Rebecca will now be stuck in the supermarket every night with cave cricket-frogs! :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Dec 5, 2008)

Are these cricket-frogs good food for my mantids? :lol:


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Dec 5, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> I cannot believe I dreamed about these crickets, I was stuck in a supermarket overnight (don't know why) and the crickets were all over, there was a big one about 3 " long and I was trying to catch it for my mantis and every time I tried to put a lid over it, it turned into a frog :angry: !


Now i can see where bug films and stuff come from! =P jk


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 5, 2008)

Must be my week for crickets!!! I had to make a 2' sign for the delivery guys this week, I have a big one on the door to "please ring bell or deliver to back shop because the insects cannot be left in the cold" and they just dont seem to see it, so I made a big one that I put on the ground with some rocks on it where they always set the boxes hoping they would not leave the crickets out there, it worked! Happy to say. Just too bad one must make big sign for CRICKETS!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 9, 2008)

Finely got a pic of one. You can see they are not part frogs.  Hope this works, if not I'll get my girl friend to do it.


----------



## Rick (Dec 9, 2008)

revmdn said:


> Finely got a pic of one. You can see they are not part frogs.  Hope this works, if not I'll get my girl friend to do it.


No pic


----------



## sk8erkho (Dec 9, 2008)

There is Nothing "normal" about that 2" long 4" long-legged freak monster of nature!!!!!! :angry: My goodness if I saw that blind thing jump at me my first reaction would be" somebody Shoot IT!!!!" :angry: All bark and no bite... yeah, Right!!! It doesn't have to have bite!!! It will make you hurt yourself just trying to get out of it's way!!!! :huh: No way, I'd introduce that huge monster to my mantids or maybe one of my larger more powerful wide arms...yeah...a wide arm would probably take it out quick-like!!!!! h34r:


----------



## sk8erkho (Dec 9, 2008)

> I cannot believe I dreamed about these crickets, I was stuck in a supermarket overnight (don't know why) and the crickets were all over, there was a big one about 3 " long and I was trying to catch it for my mantis and every time I tried to put a lid over it, it turned into a frog


 &lt;_&lt; ...Oooookay!


----------



## shorty (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd have to agree that these things are pretty nasty. I'm not really bothered much by any inverts, but there are a few that get to me. I'm really glad to say that we have no cave crickets in our basement! We do occasionally get something even worse in the summer, though. Have you seen those incredibly disgusting grayish centipedes that are somewhat transparent, have really long legs, and move unnaturally fast? Those things do nothing short of freak me out, especially when you wake up with one crawling across your neck!! :wacko:


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Dec 10, 2008)

silverfish?


----------



## shorty (Dec 10, 2008)

> silverfish?


No.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh Dear God, save me from the thousand leggers! I cannot bear to even read about them, and silverfish are right under them, I must go find a bubble to hide in....... :angry: please no more


----------



## revmdn (Dec 10, 2008)

Check that tub first. One time one came out from under the bath mat in my kids bathroom when we were getting her bath ready. She still remembers, and makes me check every bath time.


----------



## Pelle (Dec 10, 2008)

Order Scutigeromorpha

Click


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 10, 2008)

:lol: Isn't it funny how some insects we actually pay good money for and willingly handle, feed, take care of, and enjoy having. Some kids don't even have their own room in the house, but my mantids do!  Yet some other bugs send us screaming and running away to find a shoe, some insect spray, or Rebecca's bubble (let me in there with you!). Maybe it has something to do with the legs (theirs, not ours!)


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Dec 10, 2008)

never seen them, first time with the picture! thx!


----------



## shorty (Dec 10, 2008)

> :lol: Isn't it funny how some insects we actually pay good money for and willingly handle, feed, take care of, and enjoy having. Some kids don't even have their own room in the house, but my mantids do!  Yet some other bugs send us screaming and running away to find a shoe, some insect spray, or Rebecca's bubble (let me in there with you!). Maybe it has something to do with the legs (theirs, not ours!)


I was thinking the same thing. How can we find some inverts so vile, and others so fascinating? I guess the same would apply to about any group of animal. For example, I'm not a big fan of rats, yet I like other mammals. Yet there seems to be a certain stigma to those creatures that have an exoskeleton. I know many people that group all inverts together and hate them all. It's funny seeing someone totally grossed out by a mantis!  How could a mantis freak you out?!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 10, 2008)

They are always in the tub :angry: especialy porcelin ones. Mine have long tail and arrows on the end. I am not happy about them, when the day comes I can stand a thousand legger, send me to the Funny Farm, cause I have done gone batty! (making sign of the cross) and I am no Catholic! More signs for this next story.... One morning I picked up the washcloth I had on the sink I washed my face with the night before, and (I don't know why I did it , I just did) I went to wipe my face again and I smashed a thousand legger on my eyelid...............whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, still makes me shiver, even to this day, nothing like trying to count a smashed bugs legs to see if u got them all  . I never wash my face in the morning, I always take a shower, so I dont know what I was doing that day. But it will never happen again, rest assured it won't. Oh yea and under my bed I have glue traps, course I told this story before, and on the glue traps, are some horrible things, thousand leggers... ha ha u didn't get me... and beetles, and spiders, and a couple ants and more spiders and pill bugs and :mellow: I think I will sleep standing up from now on.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry, everyone that I don't have that pic of a cave cricket up yet. I have just gotten a Mac and I'm still not used to it yet. My girlfriend is also not so used to it yet either. But if you really want to see them there are some good pics of them on wikkipedia.


----------



## shorty (Dec 13, 2008)

revmdn said:


> Sorry, everyone that I don't have that pic of a cave cricket up yet. I have just gotten a Mac and I'm still not used to it yet. My girlfriend is also not so used to it yet either. But if you really want to see them there are some good pics of them on wikkipedia.


I've had a mac for over a year now and I'm very satisfied. I haven't had a single problem with it yet and I use it for so much more than I could've done with windows. I still have a PC because there are several programs I need to use that don't come in a Mac version, but it's hardly used anymore. I'm into making my own music, and this Mac is great when it comes to recording/production. Also, if you are into photo/video editing you'll really enjoy it!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh, I love it. I'm just not real good with computers. My girlfriend is, she just doesn't have that much experience with macs. I'm feeling like my dad when he tries to us his dvd payer  I'm having problems reducing the size of the images. Oh well I'll figure it out after I teach the old man how to use the dvd player.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 13, 2008)

revmdn said:


> Oh, I love it. I'm just not real good with computers. My girlfriend is, she just doesn't have that much experience with macs. I'm feeling like my dad when he tries to us his dvd payer  I'm having problems reducing the size of the images. Oh well I'll figure it out after I teach the old man how to use the dvd player.


I don't know what file format you're using, but you might want to store the pix on a Mac photo organizer like iPhoto. They will automatically be stored as JPEG (.jpg NOT .jpeg; they won't transfer to a Windows OS.) files, which are very manageable in terms of size. You should be able to upload from there, too. BTW, my favorite free PC photo file service, Google's Picasa should be available for the Mac in the new year if Google doesn't delay it again.

Good luck


----------

